# Running with your dog- collar



## Rex

Good morning everyone,
Rex is 13 months now and I've decided to finally take him running with me...

I usually use a prong collar on him. Now, for running I'm not sure if that's such a good idea. It might be uncomfortable for him to wear a prong collar?! 
BUT he's so strong and as soon as he sees another dog he pulls ~ and there's no way I can hold him without the prong collar. 
We already work on this though! I realize that I need to have my dog under control but we're just in the training process and it doesn't work 100% yet. 

So, I was wondering if those of you that do run use a prong? 
Would a fursaver maybe be better? I could still give him a correction with that, right? And it might be able to control him better with a fursaver than just a normal buckle collar:thinking:


----------



## Gib Laut

I currently use the prong when we run for the same reason you are considering it.....if there wasn't dogs running free and chasing off lead in my area, I probably wouldn't, but it does allow the control I need for a problem encounter. I use a flexi so that he has ample leash length and can move at his own pace, he only gets reeled back in if a car or person comes. It does not seem to irritate his neck; he seems to think it no different than from when we walk. I would say it's important to ensure you have the control you need while still working on the issue....


----------



## Rex

Do you use the live or dead ring when you run? (I usually use the dead ring because I don't wanna "choke" Rex while running...)

I use the Buddy system- that way I don't have to hold the leash. Works out great!


----------



## Gib Laut

Rex said:


> Do you use the live or dead ring when you run? (I usually use the dead ring because I don't wanna "choke" Rex while running...)
> 
> I use the Buddy system- that way I don't have to hold the leash. Works out great!


I use it in dead ring mode; so attached to both rings......but I always have an "emergency" collar on him also....his flat with a tag presently......I've seen the prongs come off other dogs and it has happened to me.


----------



## Elaine

I run with the prong collar and I use the live ring. I don't allow my dog to pull so want to be able to correct him as needed.


----------



## GSDElsa

I run with a prong on. I've never thought they notice it one way or another.


----------



## kess&ellie

I went to Crufts this year and while there bought a running belt and lead especially designed for running with your dog.

I looked at this company, www.canix.co.uk, but they had sold out of the belts and leads, so bought the walking belt from this company, www.XtraDog.com, and had to find the lead (which is part stretchy) from this company, www.kisi.co.uk The kisi company were really good in that they had sold out of leads so I had to order it while there. They put a RUSH on the order (which had to be made) and had it sent to my parents home before I had to leave at the end of my trip. I was very impressed with them.

The lead attaches to the belt and then to a harness on the dog. I've tried it several times with Koda and one morning while we were out running he spotted a rabbit and sprinted in it's direction but the stretchiness of the lead absorbed the jerk and didn't pull me off stride! It's good because then you are hands free when walking or running. 

The harness I use is just a regular one I got from the petstore. I've got to say together with the belt and stretchy lead it works very well. The belt is wide and padded and gives a lot of support but it's the lead that makes the difference.


----------



## Liesje

Kenya runs with a 2" Martingale that is adjusted so that at it's tightest, she cannot slip out but it's not choking her. She's not a puller, but this way she can lean into the collar a bit and not be bothered b/c it's 2" wide.

Nikon runs with a prong, but the leash is attached to both rings (so it cannot tighten) and a Fursaver as backup if the prong breaks. For WDA conformation the dog should pull into the lead a bit so using the dead ring is a good compromise between allowing some pulling but also having control.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

When I run with my dogs leashed, I always use the prong collar. For both my safety and the dogs...


----------



## doggiedad

i'm not a prong person but i
am a teach the dog to heel
person whether on lead or off.


----------



## Gib Laut

doggiedad said:


> i'm not a prong person but i
> am a teach the dog to heel
> person whether on lead or off.


knowing how to heel both on and off lead, unfortunately is not the whole issue to worry about here....a dog that is still training or has issues with other dogs needs to be kept under control safely.....that's why the OP is looking for other control options.


----------

